# The EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x Has Landed in Canon Warehouses



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 28, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/the-ef-200-400-f4l-is-1-4x-has-landed-in-canon-warehouses/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/the-ef-200-400-f4l-is-1-4x-has-landed-in-canon-warehouses/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Oh Joy!</strong>
I have confirmation that quantities of the EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x have landed in Canon warehouses in Canada and the United States. The lenses will be allocated and shipped to retailers in the next 48 hours if all goes to plan.</p>
<p>Not that anyone is looking forward to the lens or anything…….</p>
<p>We should have ours by Monday, and I have found the perfect cat and brick wall to test the lens out on.</p>
<p><strong><strong>Canon EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x $11,799</strong>

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>USA: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/973129-REG/canon_5176b002_ef_200_400mm_f_4l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA2004004.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CQGF8H6/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00CQGF8H6&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.normancamera.com/index/page/product/product_id/28468/product_name/Canon+EF+200-400mm+f4L+IS+USM+Lens+with+Internal+1.4x+Extender" target="_blank">Norman Camera</a></li>
<li>Canada: <a href="http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=5176B002" target="_blank">Camera Canada</a></li>
<li>Europe: <a href="http://www.photocineshop.com/fr/vente/products/Canon-EF-200-400-mm-f-4L-IS-USM-Multiplicateur-1-4X-integre-WB0RS5?search=200-400&page=1" target="_blank">PhotoCineShop</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Hispany (May 28, 2013)

Looks like we have it available in Spain already 

Arrived and sold within 1 hour...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=511669978881729&set=a.102139959834735.1182.100001161944744&type=1&relevant_count=1

Saludos.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 28, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmm.... 12 thousand dollars. Do they take IOU's? 8)


----------



## Click (May 28, 2013)

$11 800 + tx ... too much for me.


----------



## archiea (May 28, 2013)

Hispany said:


> Looks like we have it available in Spain already
> 
> Arrived and sold within 1 hour...
> 
> ...



The "L" on the Box isn't red, so I don't want it!!!


----------



## Click (May 28, 2013)

...It's 400$ more for the red L


----------



## archiea (May 28, 2013)

Buy it Now!


----------



## JonAustin (May 28, 2013)

I'll be glad when this is finally in stock at B&H, so I can stop complaining about its non-availability.

Will I ever buy one? Probably not.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 29, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>We should have ours by Monday, and I have found the perfect cat and brick wall to test the lens out on.</p>



LOL - this is classic!


----------



## sanj (May 29, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <p>We should have ours by Monday, and I have found the perfect cat and brick wall to test the lens out on.</p>
> ...



Yes is!


----------



## viggen61 (May 30, 2013)

I wonder how soon it will be before the first "uncrating" videos show up on theTube...


----------



## RGF (May 31, 2013)

Any confirmation that the big US stores will have them soon?


----------

